# Bummer



## lordfrikk

Hi! Anyone have an idea how to translate >> bummer << into Czech? 

Could it be: otrava, opruz?


----------



## Jana337

lordfrikk said:


> Hi! Anyone have an idea how to translate >> bummer << into Czech?
> 
> Could it be: otrava, opruz?


Přesně tak. 
Ale pozor, má to i jiné významy.

Jana


----------



## lordfrikk

Jana337 said:


> Přesně tak.
> Ale pozor, má to i jiné významy.
> 
> Jana




A povíš mi prosím jaké?


----------



## Jana337

Přečti si to tady. Potom přeložíme, co se Ti bude líbit.


----------



## lordfrikk

^^^

To nebude nutné, v angličtině jsem dostatečně zběhlý, jen s tímto slůvkem jsem se již delší dobu trápil právě při překládání do češtiny... Při čtení anglického textu si jeho význam z kontextu dokáži odvodit, ale chtěl jsem to vědět jistě


----------

